
Taxman unleashes its 'snooper computer': what information does its have on you? - dmmalam
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/tax/return/taxman-unleashes-snooper-computer-information-does-have/
======
devoply
It's stupid that we have to do our taxes. The government should and is more
than capable of sending us a bill and expecting us to pay it.

~~~
sveiss
The article is about the UK, where that's the case for about 2/3rds of
taxpayers. Unless something's gone wrong, there's usually no bill or refund
involved either: the tax authority and employers communicate to try and keep
the amount deducted from pay correct.

The people who do have to file return are those with more complex affairs that
can't be dealt with automatically yet (for example, the self-employed and
landlords).

~~~
rahimnathwani
Yes, and even many of these people can and do submit their own tax return
using the online 'self-assessment' form, and have the government calculate the
tax they owe.

